# My situation and medications tried...



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hi all, here are my experiences so far:Seroquel: i'm currently taking this and it's excellent for IBS: i'm essentially back to normal as long as i stick to my diet and don't eat too much dietary fat, but i just can't sleep. i'm at 75mg and i fall asleep no problem, but i wake up 2 hours later without fail no matter what i do and i feel really irritable when i wake up. i never dream if i take this before bed either.Doxepin: this was working as well, but i had the same sleep problem and it had more side effects than the Seroquel. it felt a lot like the Seroquel, but it had worse side effects. Imodium: this works great, but i need something else to slow things down and the anti-depressants seem to be helping a great deal, but i just need to find one that won't wake me up.the only thing i could think of was to take the Seroquel at 5pm and then sleep and then wake up at 7pm and then go to bed normally at 12am. what are the other alternatives out there? i really want something that'll help me stay asleep.thanks a lot guys, i'd really appreciate any help.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I have sleep-maintenance insomnia (which means I wake up repeatedly all night long, or fall asleep for a few hours, wake up and then can't get back to sleep) and melatonin has helped me a great deal. I have no idea if you can take it with the AD on board, but you might ask your doctor about it. I will say that the recommended amount of meltaonin (I think 1-2mg or a bit more) was way to much for me as it caused nausea. I quartered the dose and it worked for me.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

but what happens when you stop taking the melatonin? won't you feel worse than before?


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I didn't. I took it for about 3 months, stopped and I'm still sleeping better. I don't see why you couldn't stay on a very low dose meltonin if you find it works for you.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

anyone know something i can try? seroquel helps with IBS-D, but it kills my sleep.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

anyone?


----------

